# Something you all need...



## zaptech101 (Dec 18, 2011)

So my first app. Just learned java. 
I find my self using a bookmark or something which takes long to get to this specific page.
Tapatalks ok but I made this just for the d2g development page. 
Here's the link 
http://www.4shared.com/android/JFNea1Y8/file.html?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

zaptech101 said:


> So my first app. Just learned java.
> I find my self using a bookmark or something which takes long to get to this specific page.
> Tapatalks ok but I made this just for the d2g development page.
> Here's the link
> http://www.4shared.c...a1Y8/file.html?


So, what exactly does it do?


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> So, what exactly does it do?


+1 your description is useless. Does it even work? Last time you posted something, zaptech, it totally screwed up my phone.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it's some sort of rootzwiki bookmark? Just a guess, I'm not trying it.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Even better, I can't even download it without (apparently) signing up or logging in to whatever site that is.

Edit: BugMeNot solves that issue, lol... what a stupid hurdle to inflict on users.

Edit: So... congrats on starting Android development, I'm glad you're enthusiastic. My real question is: What does this app (which is just a webview with a hard-coded URL) gain the user over having a simple bookmark to the developer sub-forum?

Edit: I reuploaded it to another (less passworded) site: http://www.2shared.c...elopment-1.html

Edit: You can add browser bookmarks as shortcuts on the homescreen.


----------



## zaptech101 (Dec 18, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Even better, I can't even download it without (apparently) signing up or logging in to whatever site that is.
> 
> Edit: BugMeNot solves that issue, lol... what a stupid hurdle to inflict on users.
> 
> ...


So this app will take you to the developer page 
But for a first app its pretty good


----------



## zaptech101 (Dec 18, 2011)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> +1 your description is useless. Does it even work? Last time you posted something, zaptech, it totally screwed up my phone.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using OMG I LOVE THE INTERNET


Ya Iknow before Iposted some weird stuff brainfarrrrt
But ya it works


----------

